# Blow up doll causes car accident



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like Baker's down a doll....

http://www.fox43.com/news/wpmt-blow-up-doll-sparks-crash,0,4522238.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"No one was injured in the crash"

I'm sure someone was happy to hear that the doll was not harmed:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't the co-pilot from "Airplane"?


----------

